# Si -PoLR examples



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Kore said:


> I'd say that yes, building a structure based on non scientific bases is likely Ti.


So, I'm a masochist, then?


----------



## BurningIce (Oct 19, 2013)

Your question implies a judgement of right and wrong (Fi), it’s no surprise if we take you as Fi seeking ^_^
Still, I’m not a Fi type, I guess this is where mutual respect makes our roads divide


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Bash said:


> What is the difference between a *+*function and a *-*function?


*+ = Focus/competence in positive area of function (aka "when it is present")*
Ex: + Fi - good relations, love, friendship, affection, attraction, warmth in relations, sociability, close psychological distance, goodness, compassion

+Fi = positive, warm relationships. Psychological factors play a vital role for them. Without recognition of ethical values such as individuality and the uniqueness of others, religion and spirituality, non-interference in others lives, concrete humanism, etc., the stability they strongly desire is hardly possible.


*- = Focus/competence in the negative area of function (aka "when it is absent")*
Ex:− Fi - poor relations, hatred, animosity, antipathy, repulsion, indifference in relations, alienation, unsociability, remote psychological distance, wickedness, mercilessness

-Fi = minimization of negative relationships. This element is critical of evil. They desire to get away from bad people and poor relationships, and to protect themselves from enemies and adversaries. They want to minimize negative experiences, because as we know from psychoanalysis, all extruded problems are liable to generate an emotional reaction one way or another, with a physical cost for the purification of the subconscious.


This can look very similar to Positivism/Negativism, so:
Positivist -Fi = That guy is an asshole. I don't trust him. I'm keeping as far away as possible.
Negativist +Fi= That guy isn't so bad. He isn't like the rest. I don't feel like hiding stuff when I'm around him.


+Fi looks for ways to build more positive relationships with others, close psychological distance between them and those they want to become closer to. +Fi might also be better at spotting two people getting along very well ("They're such good friends!")
-Fi would be the opposite of the above.

I'd venture to say that -Fi is less likely to be betrayed (at least in a severe way) compared to +Fi, because they are constantly on the look-out for "bad" in their relationships and exorcising it as much as possible. However - Fi may feel more betrayed in general, because they pay attention to this so much.
This would be especially true for sociotypes with 2D or 3D Fi.

+/- doesn't apply to 1D. 


> There is a difficulty in determining the signs of one-dimensional functions. Replies issued on these functions come only from personal experience. Often these responses consist of remembering and listing one's experiences. From the standpoint of functional signs, listing specific experiences is related to the "plus": specification, details. In fact, these responses are the result of one-dimensional nature of the function and not its sign. Thus, it is difficult to estimate the property of sign "scale" for one-dimensional functions, and other properties as well. If one cannot adequately assess the manifestations of one-dimensional function, and it is not possible to observe the person being typed, then one should not rely on the responses.


And for the opposite reason, I believe 4D should be able to surpass +/- boundaries.

Socionics - the16types.info - Signs of Functions (+/-)
Socionics - the16types.info - plus/minus by Victor Gulenko

Currently there are several ways of applying +/-. Most of the forum and myself use:
Alpha = +Ne/-Ni, -Fe/+Fi, -Ti/+Te, +Si/-Se
Beta = -Ni/+Ne, +Fe/-Fi, +Ti/-Te, -Se/+Si
Gamma = +Ni/-Ne, -Fi/+Fe, -Te/+Ti, +Se/-Si
Delta = -Ne/+Ni, +Fi/-Fe, +Te/-Ti, -Si/+Se


----------

